# Lake St. Clair



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

I've been out twice and am getting skunked. Have had a couple of nice rips but no fish boated. Looks like a slow season again.


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

I was there for the opening day- very slow, starting to not like Anchor Bay- way to clear! Come to find out- a guy boated 2- 40inchers not a few hundred yards away from me on a black bucktail in 10FOW... hmmmm, I was using a black bucktail too!


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

We were up for a week... lots of smallmouth hitting muskie baits. My opinion VHS has taken its toll on the fishery. 6 guys in our cabin were lucky to get a fish a piece for the week. Couple of bad weather days didn't help. It wasnt good and the numbers arent there. We did however boat a 54 incher on a tuff shad


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

the biggin


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

smallies were hitting muskie baits...


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Love the smallie action up there... that's a monster skii! fish of a lifetime!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm headed up in the morning. Numbers may not be what they were in the last 5 years or so, but the big ones are still lurking out there and thats what I'm after. I'll trade one 30+ pounder for 10 35 inchers anytime anymore. I'll report back when I return....Tight Lines until then!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I am heading up to fish Monday, We are chasing musky on the fly rods so I hope we find at least one. I have never been there so at least it will be a new body of water and new scenery. Hope you get into some SUNF. S


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

good luck !!!


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Anyone know where you can buy Tuff Shad's? Been looking for them for a couple weeks.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Bester it sure sounds like I am going to need it. With only one day to fish my chance's are slim but I know I won't catch em if I don't go and give it try. Fun either way. I just hope the weather cooperates at least. S


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

MuskieMan35 said:


> Anyone know where you can buy Tuff Shad's? Been looking for them for a couple weeks.


The guy who make's them has shut his website down, so I guess he isn't making any right now. He only makes them every now and then. He made some for me over winter last year, so maybe with any luck he will again next winter. Stay away from Ebay, unless you have a arm and leg you don't want!
You may want to try Muskiefirst or Musky Hunters website for some used one's.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Chuck got a 49.5 on the trip


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Kevin Laroche got a 50 incher


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Chuck Massmore got a 43


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

there is also the chance they will be more active when you are there




sevenx said:


> Bester it sure sounds like I am going to need it. With only one day to fish my chance's are slim but I know I won't catch em if I don't go and give it try. Fun either way. I just hope the weather cooperates at least. S


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Muskey Guy, Thanks for the photos, I sure appreciate you sharing your results as it looks like you guys had a blast and some nice fish and weather up there. I am really getting pumped as this is my first musky on the fly trip and all my other attempts at musky fishing with casting and trolling have gone with no hook up and only one looker. Thanks again for posting the positive results. either way I will not be disapointed because seeing those fish lets me know that if not this trip then one in the future will get that first muskie to the boat. awsome pics S


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

hey thanks ... I like using pictures to spice up conversations and share info.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I was running a jointed believer on ten ft of line with 8 oz of weight when my big one hit... we had some big waves going in to the wind... well all at once the fish hit, and while I was fighting her.. the boat was getting tossed around... total mayhem.. the fish did a tail walk and the weight swingin helped the fish throw the lure.... But it was all worth it just to assist my partners 54


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

When you say 10' of line I am guessing you were running in the prop wash. Its wild that they will come up into the wash that close to the boat. Its like sailfish or marlin. I guess being the top end predator the have little fear. Thanks for the details and sorry to here you missed your big one. Hopefully I will have a photo and good report as well. S


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

yeah propwash.... I think muskies are going after bait fish that get caught up or disoriented by the wash.. therefore becoming vulerable.. St Clair is a great place to try propwash trolling with weights if you've never done it or had luck with it


----------



## musk (Apr 7, 2008)

GUY, was that the small size?



Muskie_Guy said:


> We were up for a week... lots of smallmouth hitting muskie baits. My opinion VHS has taken its toll on the fishery. 6 guys in our cabin were lucky to get a fish a piece for the week. Couple of bad weather days didn't help. It wasnt good and the numbers arent there. We did however boat a 54 incher on a tuff shad


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Regular size tuff ... 5 inch I'm guessing


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Hamrick reports that's the biggest fish ever caught on a Tuff Shad ... wow


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Too bad you can't buy them anywhere!!??


----------



## OhioFlyer (Mar 14, 2008)

I will be going up mainly to catch smallies but will not turn down the chance to tangle with a muskie. I wouldn't mind putting a 50"er in the boat to show MuskyMan35 that they are there. Oh well nice fish keep up the good work.


----------



## musk (Apr 7, 2008)

GOOD THING I HAVE A FEW 



MuskieMan35 said:


> Too bad you can't buy them anywhere!!??


----------



## musk (Apr 7, 2008)

I HAVE A FRIEND UP THERE THAT'S A BASS FISHERMAN. DON'T BE SURPRISED IF YOUR BRONZ BACK'S BACK GET'S SHREDED BY THAT 50+


OhioFlyer said:


> I will be going up mainly to catch smallies but will not turn down the chance to tangle with a muskie. I wouldn't mind putting a 50"er in the boat to show MuskyMan35 that they are there. Oh well nice fish keep up the good work.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh they ARE there!


----------



## musk (Apr 7, 2008)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Oh they ARE there!


NICE FISH! How long was she???:B


----------



## musk (Apr 7, 2008)

I just noticed your trip post


----------

